# Gem's of the PLC, VFD, and Motors world



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

We have probably 4 locations like this. Large, baseball size, hail, tornadoes and severe thunderstorms are common in the area. The HIM's are also subject to frequent high, gritty wind.

The other 3 HIM's don't work at all. PF 525's 

This is the kind of stuff the New Construction team hands over to us Maintenance guys. 

Anyone know if there's a WP/hail proof version of HIM for the 525's? If not I think we can install some hinged/magnetic covers to minimize exposure


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

zoltan said:


> We have probably 4 locations like this. Large, baseball size, hail, tornadoes and severe thunderstorms are common in the area. The HIM's are also subject to frequent high, gritty wind.
> 
> The other 3 HIM's don't work at all. PF 525's
> 
> ...


I'm glad that last picture clearly shows that the cardboard box is approved to be used in Canada.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Can you get a cheap receptacle cover with a snap in back to fit over the display?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Make some sheet metal hoods for them. Better yet, fashion some type of sheet metal storm door.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I'm glad that last picture clearly shows that the cardboard box is approved to be used in Canada.


I thought the "C UL US" meant either country?

I'd be more concerned with the "Indoor use only"


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Where do I start?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

They make them, but the ones that are small enough for each individual HIM module (Vynier) are grossly over priced (as in $250) and the ones that are affordable ($65+-) are too big. But if you can squeeze the 4 HIMs together more, you can get one of those larger ones cheap.


https://fiboxusa.com/general-enclosure-accessories/hmi-cover/
https://www.alliedmoulded.com/produ...ssories/enclosure-accessories/hmi-cover-kits/


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Might get away with putting a window kit on the front. Doesn't necessarily have to be for that specific enclosure, you just need to cover the HIMs. 4 small or 1 large might work. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oops...didnt see Jraef's link lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Working on a fountain control panel today that uses ONE wind sensor at a park. Driving through the park to go look at another panel and saw this. WTF, seems excessive. What am I missing here? 

They have a bunch of weird art throughout the park, so ART? Sad part, it's a beautiful park completely over run by homeless now.

Santa Monica Tongva park


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 167943
> 
> 
> Working on a fountain control panel today that uses ONE wind sensor at a park. Driving through the park to go look at another panel and saw this. WTF, seems excessive. What am I missing here?
> ...


I though I was the only one opening up old posts.. See you might have the Tapatalk problem as well...

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Peewee0413 said:


> I though I was the only one opening up old posts.. See you might have the Tapatalk problem as well...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I was actually searching for gems of the trade and this popped up. Seemed fitting with the wind sensors. Ironically the regular gems of the trade thread wasn't even on the list. Lol


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I was actually searching for gems of the trade and this popped up. Seemed fitting with the wind sensors. Ironically the regular gems of the trade thread wasn't even on the list. Lol


Oh, I thought you had the same Tapatalk glitch I have and notifies me someone posted to an old post, when nobody actually did.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Peewee0413 said:


> Oh, I thought you had the same Tapatalk glitch I have and notifies me someone posted to an old post, when nobody actually did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I do have that glitch as well. I also don't get alerts on all threads I'm subscribed to. The regular gems thread will not alert me if someone posts on it. I have to catch it in the new post section.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Getting a little off topic here, but those reminded me of a past "art" project in the town I grew up in, Concord, CA. 
Around 1990 the city spent a BUNCH of money on a public art project called "Spirit Poles".








It was God awful ugly and mocked by everyone. They tried to "beautify" them at one point by tying flags to the ends of the points, but they wouldn't stay on. Some years later, someone did a prank in the middle of the night and put big fake giant marshmallows on some of them, that was hilarious! They finally took them down in around 2001 I think.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Hard to explain in pictures but customer has a rotogravure machine with an AB Controllogix backend with Ethernet/IP. This connects to a switch/converter to SERCOS. Then on that network it converts right back to Ethernet/IP in the same cabinet to talk to Flex IO racks. There is also Controlnet but it appears not in use. Next to it is an Indramat system running proprietary motion control on an embedded PC. All drives are French made running modified firmware. At the other end talking over fiber using an undetermined protocol on a separate LAN we have another embedded PC again with SERCOS everywhere but this time converting to Profinet and using an S7. This time the PLC IO is on Profibus.

This system was clearly either cobbled together with multiple vendors or built specifically to prevent almost anyone else from working on it. As it stands about all you can do is replace/ref lash pieces hoping you change jobs or retire before anything becomes too obsolete.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Saw another gem today. Asphalt plant with s Goulds branded PLC (yes, the fuse company). 1989 vintage still running.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Gould owned Modicon before selling it off to Schneider.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

paulengr said:


> Hard to explain in pictures but customer has a rotogravure machine with an AB Controllogix backend with Ethernet/IP. This connects to a switch/converter to SERCOS. Then on that network it converts right back to Ethernet/IP in the same cabinet to talk to Flex IO racks. There is also Controlnet but it appears not in use. Next to it is an Indramat system running proprietary motion control on an embedded PC. All drives are French made running modified firmware. At the other end talking over fiber using an undetermined protocol on a separate LAN we have another embedded PC again with SERCOS everywhere but this time converting to Profinet and using an S7. This time the PLC IO is on Profibus.
> 
> This system was clearly either cobbled together with multiple vendors or built specifically to prevent almost anyone else from working on it. As it stands about all you can do is replace/ref lash pieces hoping you change jobs or retire before anything becomes too obsolete.


That happens quite a bit in some industries, especially where the owners are always looking for the cheapest IMMEDIATE fix, with no thought for the long term viability.

The largest Wastewater Treatment Plant in our area, for the "South Bay" / Silicon Valley, is being run by an obsolete Bailey DCS system (Bailey is now part of ABB, but the system is long obsolete), which uses I/O racks usingTI-505 PLCs (TI was bought by Siemens and is now totally obsolete), running VFDs made by GE / Converteam, also now defunct. Anything new is coming in with Rockwell PLCs and ABB LV drives, but they insist on using Modbus RTU communications for everything, which is incredibly slow by modern standards, because it is the "least common denominator" that will allow all of these old and new systems to talk at all..


----------

